# New use of Honey Bee venom found.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Researchers at Washington University in St. Louis (WU) say theyâve found a way to effectively destroy the HIV virus using a toxin found in bee venom.
The study, published Thursday in the journal _Antiviral Therapy_, states that the technique not only destroys the virus that causes AIDS, but also leaves surrounding cells intact.
Researchers say they hope the nanoparticle technology could be incorporated into a vaginal gel to prevent the spread of HIV in areas with high rates of infection.
*How Nanoparticles & Bee Venom Destroy HIV*

Microscopic nanoparticles have unique and exciting properties. In biomedicine, they are used to transport important proteins throughout the body. Bee venomâs principle toxin is melittin, a small protein. Researchers used nanoparticles to distribute melittin in laboratory studies.Similar to the way a bee injects its venom into your skin using its stinger, the toxin melittin is able to poke holes in the protective coating *of HIV and other viruses*

Read more at healthline.com

 Al


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Good news! First Staph, and now HIV.


----------

